# I'm NPP!



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)

I am NPP. That's right. I advocate a New Perspective on Polling!


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 15, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I am NPP. That's right. I advocate a New Perspective on Polling!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I am NPP. That's right. I advocate a New Perspective on Polling!


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)

Honestly, don't Christians with no sense of humor just bug you? I am convinced those with no sense of humor are pickled Baptists. They were baptized (full immersion!) in pickle juice!


----------



## Christusregnat (Apr 15, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Honestly, don't Christians with no sense of humor just bug you? I am convinced those with no sense of humor are pickled Baptists. They were baptized (full immersion!) in pickle juice!



I thought that was the general rule.....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Honestly, don't Christians with no sense of humor just bug you? I am convinced those with no sense of humor are pickled Baptists. They were baptized (full immersion!) in pickle juice!



I don't know what this is in reference to but I just have to agree.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 15, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, don't Christians with no sense of humor just bug you? I am convinced those with no sense of humor are pickled Baptists. They were baptized (full immersion!) in pickle juice!
> ...



So then perhaps, it should be the New Perspective on Pickles!

Is that Kosher?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 15, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Honestly, don't Christians with no sense of humor just bug you? I am convinced those with no sense of humor are pickled Baptists. They were baptized (full immersion!) in pickle juice!



We don't have a sense of humor that we know of, sir.


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, don't Christians with no sense of humor just bug you? I am convinced those with no sense of humor are pickled Baptists. They were baptized (full immersion!) in pickle juice!
> ...



No reference. Just a general comment. Been a good day on the PB. Hearty laughs. Good for the soul!


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, don't Christians with no sense of humor just bug you? I am convinced those with no sense of humor are pickled Baptists. They were baptized (full immersion!) in pickle juice!
> ...



See? I rest my case!


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2008)

joshua said:


> *shakes head in disgust and just walks away*


Chuckle! Nice.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 15, 2008)

We Presbyterians throw water at infants. Of course we have a sense of humor.


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)

Zenas said:


> We Presbyterians throw water at infants. Of course we have a sense of humor.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Apr 15, 2008)

*Finally, another NPPer*



North Jersey Baptist said:


> I am NPP. That's right. I advocate a New Perspective on Polling!



Bill

It is good to know I am not the only one reading Wright, et al.

You know I am only kidding, Wright?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I am NPP. That's right. I advocate a New Perspective on Polling!



What are you saying. One gets into a poll (initially) by grace, but only stays in it as a result of works of covenantal faithfulness?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2008)

Evidently St. Poll has been wrongly interpreted as teaching a forensic justification; it is simply a case of covenantal nomism, Wright?


----------



## larryjf (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought NPP was Neo-Puritan Postmillennialism)


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 15, 2008)

That's all I have to say about that...


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, I thought NPP was "New Perspective on Prelacy"


I thought you were finally coming out of the prelacy closet Bill.... 

All Hail Pope ......... 










North Jersey Baptist said:


> I am NPP. That's right. I advocate a New Perspective on Polling!


----------



## Neopatriarch (Apr 15, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> We don't have a sense of humor that we know of, sir.



From "The Core"?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 15, 2008)

Anybody that gets a baby wet on purpose has got to have a sense of humor!


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 15, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Anybody that gets a baby wet on purpose has got to have a sense of humor!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 15, 2008)

Neopatriarch said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a sense of humor that we know of, sir.
> ...




Modified from "Men in Black".


----------



## Neopatriarch (Apr 16, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Neopatriarch said:
> 
> 
> > victorbravo said:
> ...



Oh yes, I remember now:


> *Woman:* You here to make fun of me, too?'
> *K:* No maam, we here at the FBI do not have a sense of humor we're aware of. May we come in?



I was thinking of this one from The Core:


> *FBI Agent:* Dr. Keyes, your presence is required in the pentagon.
> *Dr. Josh Keyes:* Aaah, it's my best buddies! Hey! Why don't you join us for a drink?
> *FBI Agent:* We'd be grateful if you could join us - for a ride, sir.
> *Dr. Josh Keyes:* And if I were to say no? I'm just asking.
> ...



But I'm  now.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Apr 16, 2008)

Bill, What did St. Poll really say?


----------

